# Are the thumb trigger style releases better



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

Im thinking of going to the two or three finger thumb trigger style release. Ive been using my trusty ol jim fletcher 44 for hunting and target because it is what I am comfortable with. Is there a big advantage to switching or should I stay with what Ive got. I want to start practicing now if Im gonna switch. Thank you for all of your advise in advance.:darkbeer:


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

I think it really boils down to preference and which release you personally shoot better. I know I shoot a Scott Longhorn 4 with clicker (pure backtension) better than anything else. Some people will like the thumb trigger, and still others will prefer a wrist release. Go with what you shoot best and are the most comfortable shooting. If your current release works for you now, I would personally reccomend using your practice time to further reinforce shot execution, instead of learning a new release. 

Hope that helps
CG


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

I would only be switching for indoor and next years 3D. Just trying to pick up a few more 10's and an occasional 12 and maybe an "X" here and there. I would not even think of hunting with one this year. Im guessing it is going to change my ancor point and everything. Ive got a target bow and a hunting rig so I can always play with the target bow now and still have a solid hunting set up.:teeth:Have you always shot a back tension or a some point did you make the change from a wrist style to the back tension, and did you see a diffrense in your shot execution. Thank you for your feedback


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

its all personal preference. i use thumb release for everything. i get a more consistant anchor point without a kisser button using a t handle and it just feels better shooting the my thumb


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

IBOHunt3D said:


> I think it really boils down to preference and which release you personally shoot better. I know I shoot a Scott Longhorn 4 with clicker (pure backtension) better than anything else. Some people will like the thumb trigger, and still others will prefer a wrist release. Go with what you shoot best and are the most comfortable shooting. If your current release works for you now, I would personally reccomend using your practice time to further reinforce shot execution, instead of learning a new release.
> 
> Hope that helps
> CG


This is sound advise ...but.... you knew it was coming. 
You can't help but wonder if you could shoot better with something different. I say watch the classifieds for something that interests you, this way you don't have to pay retail for something that you may not like or shoot well with. 

As for my opinion on thumb trigger releases... I personally do not like them...like I said.. personally. I found that if I was having trouble getting the shot to break I would "punch" the thumb barrel...without realizing it. Of course I was shooting one using back tension.

You may shoot one like a pro... never know til you try. The one I used was a Carter Chocolate Addiction. Very nice release... very crisp firing mechanism, has a lot of adjustment too. 

If you buy one buy a higher end one. You know the old saying "you get what you pay for". you can also re coupe more if not all your money back on a higher end release than an "el cheapo"

Good luck!


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

J,

I learned to shoot about 13 years ago with a wrist release. Actually shot the same release for 8 years. A friend turned me on to back tension releases and I have been shooting the Scott since then. I personally execute much better shots with the BT release. It forces me to really concentrate and my scores are much better. I think the secret is just getting that 100% surprise release. That and 100% concentration. While practicing for 3d with some friends a few weeks ago, we had a shot about 32 yds over a small creek. I knew I had the yardage, but the shot wouldn't fire. Everytime I felt the shot should go, and it didn't, I would let down, regroup, and get it done. Finally got it on the 3rd attempt. Point is, any time you are not 100% focused on your target, you won't shoot as well.

As for your release, try some new things. I tried a few different BT before I settled on the Scott (for a real good time, try shooting a spike style BT release like a carter colby spike). Find what works for you, and go with it. I think concentration and focus are way more important than the type of release you use.

Take it easy
CG


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

Buy several different ones...try them...sell them on AT. You won't be out much money, and will find one you like.

I went from wrist calipers...to Carters...SX-2...and now a Stan Shootoff. I don't think I go up from here...love the Shootoff and it works great.

I would not have known how good a Stan was was if I didn't go thru all the steps of trying these various releases personally. Some work for you....and some definetely do NOT!


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Ford, Chevy, Toyota, Dodge...as said above shoot what works for you, forget the rest!


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

*Go with what you shoot best and are the most comfortable shooting*... That being said, I changed to a handheld release 3-4 years ago, and will never go back to a wrist/index finger release... Besides being more convenient, I found I had a much more consistent anchor with a handheld release... The index finger is the most sensitive/reactive finger You have, which can make it easier to punch the trigger... I can shoot any of My thumb release with backtension or command, I couldn't do that with an index finger release.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I switched and as soon as I got comfortable with it my scores went up. I bought a Chocolate Addiction. I also bought a Carter Evo+ resistance activated release to learn back tension. I have since switched from the Choco Addiction to the Insatiable 2 and I can already tell I am going to be better with it. 

The thing I like about thumb triggers is I can't punch them as easy as a wrist release. I started getting some target panic with my Choco so I started shooting the Evo. 

Bottom line, try the thumb release, maybe try a hinge as well. Pick them up in the classifieds and turn around and sell them for little loss if you don't like them. Take time to really get comfortable with anything in order to give it a fair shake.


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

would you guys suggest moving to a thumb style and then trying and back tension?I guess what Im asking is a move from a wrist strap to a back tension too much of a jump. Im not sure what a hinge style release is either, is it a style of back tension? Thank you for all the helpfull info.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

jfox said:


> would you guys suggest moving to a thumb style and then trying and back tension?I guess what Im asking is a move from a wrist strap to a back tension too much of a jump. Im not sure what a hinge style release is either, is it a style of back tension? Thank you for all the helpfull info.


A hinge is the type of back tension release that most guys use. I have yet to go to a hinge. I don't think it would hurt to shoot a thumb and then a back tension. That would kind of get you used to shooting with a handle instead of a wrist strap. Some guys might say just got right to a back tension, kind of a trial by fire thing. 

I am going to go to a hinge very soon. I think if I can learn to shoot a hinge then I can learn to shoot any release properly.


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

All preference. I use a carter ember for target, and a scott little goose for hunting.


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

I use to use a wrist strap, but quickly changed once I tryed a hand held.

I use a Tru Ball Pro Extreme for hunting, thumb trigger - very quiet

For Target 3D I was using a Cater Big Kid 3D thumb trigger, But once I tryed the Back Tension STAN Mag Micro and learned how to use it, I was addicted to the STAN.

If I was you I would play around with a few different styles, just buy 1 try it out for a while, write down what you like and dont like about the releases, then sell it on here and buy another, keep doing this untill you have tryed 6-7 releases, then you can safely make up your mind on what type of release works for you.

Good Luck and happy shooting


----------

